# Skin between two front teeth?



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

My 14 month old has some inner lip skin between his two front teeth. (that little piece connecting upper to gums)

I've done a quick google search on it and it looks like some people have it clipped and others say it's normal, to insure enough space for the adult teeth. What's the deal?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

My younger sister had that. It didn't bother her and no one did anything about it until she woke up one day when she was about 12? and it had swollen up. She ended up having a frenectomy and it has been normal since. So keep an eye on it, it might be fine or it might be an issue. I'm sure a pediatric dentist could give you some input.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I would have a dentist check it out at our next visit, but wouldn't worry. I've heard it can tear during a fall and can "fix" it, just be prepared for some blood.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Our dentist called it a lip tie and said it can cause problems with teeth gapping later. There is a simple laser treatment to correct. Not sure what we will do yet but may correct it when our kids are older.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

My 18mo has this. Her pediatrician, dentist and mama aren't worried.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Ds has this. If I had noticed when he was smaller I would have looked at getting it clipped 'cause bfing has never been particularly comfortable for us & I think this is in large part because of it.

A friend's brother had it & it was clipped when he was a young teen because it was creating a gap in his teeth that couldn't be repaired with braces until it was removed. It's never caused him problems since.

We're going to go with a wait & see approach - unless it causes problems for ds we won't do anything.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I had this, and all 3 of my children have it. Since it hasn't affected breastfeeding, I am not worried about it. When there permanent teeth start coming in I will have it clipped, it is a simple procedure but most oral surgeons wait till you are older to clip it. It can effect teeth spacing and my Mom had a large gap between her two front teeth because of hers. All of my siblings got theirs clipped as early teenagers and none of us have had an issue with it.


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

Someone I know just had a baby with something like this (tongue tie though) and although they used to clip them all by default apparently now in Canada they only do if it's causing a problem (ie with breastfeeding).


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HappyMonkey*
> 
> Someone I know just had a baby with something like this (tongue tie though) and although they used to clip them all by default apparently now in Canada they only do if it's causing a problem (ie with breastfeeding).


my experience in america is similar.


----------



## July09Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

My dd has a frenulum tie there. Her doctor said it can cause speech issues and a gap in her teeth, but until we notice a problem, we're just going to leave it. If we had noticed it earlier, I would have had it clipped because he had a lot of trouble nursing, but at this point, she seems fine.


----------



## KellyandBean (Nov 2, 2009)

I had it as a child and it went away on it's own. my teeth are perfect.


----------

